
Dimon Warns ‘Something Is Wrong’ with the U.S - b_emery
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-04/dimon-still-optimistic-warns-something-is-wrong-with-u-s
======
b_emery
Summary: "Since the turn of the century, the U.S. has dumped trillions of
dollars into wars, piled huge debt onto students, forced legions of foreigners
to leave after getting advanced degrees, driven millions of Americans out of
the workplace with felonies for sometimes minor offenses and hobbled the
housing market with hastily crafted layers of rules."

~~~
savethefuture
Sounds about right.

